# Texas City Dike?



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Next weekend is basically my only chance to wade fish this year, going Saturday morning leaving out of Humble. Is the Dike any good lately near Mosquito Island? 

Any other suggestions to wade that don't have me driving too far?

Thanks!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Mosquito Island to my knowledge has not been mentioned hardly at all this year. I have driven out on the dike and ea. time, no boats to one boat, maybe a couple of yaks or a hand full of waders. No mention of catches that I know of either. Usually this time of year, maybe July, folks tend to leave the island and go else where, as the water gets really hot and people fish at night bc of the day time heat. That's not to say fish aren't there at times.......just ain't heard much at all.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

What VBottom said but I'll add just to be careful. That area took at least two fishermen's lives this past year. The bottom drops fast I assume as I have never fished there.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^^^ The West side of the "reef" is where the HOLE is. Be care, there are NO markers at all, even after the many lives it has taken over the years


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

PDF for sure!!!!!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, Sad to hear that spot isn't producing - caught lots of good fish there years ago. 

Can you suggest another location that would be an easy fun wade with a better outlook? Appreciate it, probably my only wade this year.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

You'd do much better in the surf if the conditions are good ..... and it's improving....otherwise I'd fish somewhere else beside the Dike.

The backside of the bay entrances either Bolivar Side (just north of the ferry landing) or the backside of San Luis Pass would be better choices.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Speckcaster!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You might try the flats near the Moses Lake flood gate. I used to wade that area a lot in my younger years. My favorite two lures for that area were a silver spoon and a MirroLure top water in fire tiger pattern. I tried to be there at the start of the morning tide coming in. I got spooled a couple of times-jackfish. Wear ray guards.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## jerkalip (Jul 15, 2013)

*wade fishing*

Try skyline drive in front of the light house


----------



## jerkalip (Jul 15, 2013)

bolivar pocket also might be good with a weak cool front forecast the beach front might start to turn on


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Tcd = chocolate milk as of Tuesday.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Went Fishing*

Ended up wading off Skyline dr to the left of the dike. Caught all kinds of fish off shrimp under popping cork - best fish was a 21" speck. Waded in the evening 6-830, had a lot of fun!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I saw a LOT of people there early Saturday on our way to launch, boats and waders with very little action. Water looked pretty good, a little off color, but was pretty flat.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

It was pretty windy Saturday evening and we only saw one other wader. Again, caught lots of fish and had a lot of fun!


----------

